# BOAT BLIND



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

Ive got a 13ft flat bottom jon boat that I wanna build a blind for, want something that covers well but can also be set up fairly quickly and taken down quickly. Also will be hauled at 55mph. Anyone have any good pictures or designs?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

55mph???? What are you doing chasing the ducks in flight?


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

9Left said:


> 55mph???? What are you doing chasing the ducks in flight?


I mean like hauled to and from the lake traveling on main roads


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Where are you located? I'd be easier to discribe looking at the boat, How wide is your boat?


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

s.a.m said:


> Where are you located? I'd be easier to discribe looking at the boat, How wide is your boat?


Im in randolph ohio. I wanna say its a 36in wide boat. nothing huge


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

aj yount said:


> Ive got a 13ft flat bottom jon boat that I wanna build a blind for, want something that covers well but can also be set up fairly quickly and taken down quickly. Also will be hauled at 55mph. Anyone have any good pictures or designs?


Go over to the the refuge.com or duck hunting chat.com. They have ideas on what you want.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Build a scissor blind out of conduit
Simple


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

aj yount said:


> Im in randolph ohio. I wanna say its a 36in wide boat. nothing huge


build T what size you like from tubing,put one in front and 1 in back cover with camoflage net.
mount biger size tubing in front and back,and slide the T in when you seting up.


----------



## aj yount (May 18, 2017)

HappySnag said:


> build T what size you like from tubing,put one in front and 1 in back cover with camoflage net.
> mount biger size tubing in front and back,and slide the T in when you seting up.


I used conduit and made some angler and I have 2 pieces of conduit for both sides that will have fabric going over it. one at the top and one at the bottom to hold it in place> I have to add hooks to the coduit in the picture so that way I can set it up however high I want on the water depedning on which side i set up at


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Here is my conduit blind


----------

